# The last straw...



## ksuromax

this unbelievable beauty deserves a full time reveal and own thread 
can't say how much i was admiring @diane278 's pictures, and was  every time she was posting hers
now i have my own, all for myself! 
the most special of all special ones, as true BV genes as it can only be, epitome of the italian craftsmanship, Ladies and Gents, please, welcome! Nuvolato Lido in Paille with Cayman handles


----------



## ksuromax

some more shots


----------



## ksuromax

this chubby weaving gives me goosebumps


----------



## weezer

A beauty! Enjoy your new treasure,I seeing these finds


----------



## ksuromax

weezer said:


> A beauty! Enjoy your new treasure,I seeing these finds


thank you kindly!


----------



## jeune_fille

Loooooveeee! Gave me goosebumps as well. Where did you get it?


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Loooooveeee! Gave me goosebumps as well. Where did you get it?


i know, right?  
found it on evil bay, from a jp seller


----------



## 19flowers

gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> i know, right?
> found it on evil bay, from a jp seller


Wow! Japan really is a haven for really nice bags.


----------



## ksuromax

19flowers said:


> gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Wow! Japan really is a haven for really nice bags.


tell me about it! i have too many on my watch list


----------



## Bagcoolie

That’s such a lovely bag.


----------



## jeune_fille

Whoa! haha. I dont blame you, they are really gorgeous. Are you gonna get the PDP mini cabat as well?


----------



## papertiger

So beautiful! It's a classic and will come out every Summer I'm sure. 

Reminds me of my Pourpre python tote because of the shape and handles - although mine is more N-S.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> So beautiful! It's a classic and will come out every Summer I'm sure.
> 
> Reminds me of my Pourpre python tote because of the shape and handles - although mine is more N-S.


thank you  
given that i live next to equator it will be all year round bag for me


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Whoa! haha. I dont blame you, they are really gorgeous. Are you gonna get the PDP mini cabat as well?


actually one i was watching was not a mini, and i'm still on the fence...


----------



## Nibb

Beautiful! Appears to be in perfect condition. Huge congratulations on scoring a truly beautiful rare BV.


----------



## dolali

Gorgeous bag! Congratulations!


----------



## grietje

A beauty!  Lovely addition to a lovely collection


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Beautiful! Appears to be in perfect condition. Huge congratulations on scoring a truly beautiful rare BV.





dolali said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congratulations!





grietje said:


> A beauty!  Lovely addition to a lovely collection


thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

According to my hand luggage scale it weighs 1.250 kg 
for ref, the Gunmetal intrecciato hobo weighs 850 g


----------



## ksuromax

In the morning Sun  
(Anyone up to guess what those small green thingies are? )


----------



## Euclase

Congrats!  Wear her in good health!  I'd love to see modeling shots.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ksuromax said:


> In the morning Sun
> (Anyone up to guess what those small green thingies are? )
> View attachment 5187342
> View attachment 5187343



I love this bag!  I think I saw it on eb@y a few weeks ago, but I recently bought a small Cabat, so I refrained from purchasing it. Congratulations on this rare beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Euclase said:


> Congrats!  Wear her in good health!  I'd love to see modeling shots.


thank you, it's been a mad week, i really had no time to switch bags, will probably wear it next week


----------



## ksuromax

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love this bag!  I think I saw it on eb@y a few weeks ago, but I recently bought a small Cabat, so I refrained from purchasing it. Congratulations on this rare beauty!


thank you very much


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> given that i live next to equator it will be all year round bag for me


Congratulations!  I know you’ll love your Lido as much as I loved mine.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Congratulations!  I know you’ll love your Lido as much as I loved mine.


thanks! 
aren't you missing yours?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> aren't you missing yours?



Yes, I miss her. But every time I started to take her out, I gave up due to the weight once I had my regular stuff in her. I was lucky to have her early on, when I could manage a heavier tote.

But I kept my favorite photo of her (if she had a debutante photo, this would be it…)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yes, I miss her. But every time I started to take her out, I gave up due to the weight once I had my regular stuff in her. I was lucky to have her early on, when I could manage a heavier tote.
> 
> But I kept my favorite photo of her (if she had a debutante photo, this would be it…)
> View attachment 5191474


this is my fave shot, too, i saved it to my 'gallery' and admired from time to time, until last week 
such a great bag, thank you for inspiration, i will carry mine for you as well


----------



## GoStanford

The handles are just beautiful with all the grommets.  It looks punk and classic at the same time, to me.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> The handles are just beautiful with all the grommets.  It looks punk and classic at the same time, to me.  Enjoy!


thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Gorgeous bag!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection, ksuromax


----------



## xincinsin

ksuromax said:


> In the morning Sun
> (Anyone up to guess what those small green thingies are? )
> View attachment 5187342
> View attachment 5187343


Gorgeous bag, ksuromax!
And what are the green things? They remind me of mangoes that are just forming.


----------



## ksuromax

xincinsin said:


> Gorgeous bag, ksuromax!
> And what are the green things? They remind me of mangoes that are just forming.


bingo!!!  
thank you, it's so special that i am PLANNING how and when i can wear it, the outfit, the occasion, etc


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection, ksuromax


thank you


----------



## jbags07

Late to the party, i was on a bit of a hiatus and missed your reveal…congratulations on adding this spectacular Lido to your collection ….its truly one of the most beautiful bags I’ve seen…..looking forward to modshots


----------



## ksuromax

is it too greedy of me to want to have both?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> is it too greedy of me to want to have both?
> View attachment 5378920


No, it is not. Especially since they are no longer being made -and- the more time goes by the harder it is to find...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> is it too greedy of me to want to have both?
> View attachment 5378920


Not at all, 2 very different styles. Congratulations on finding both, they are increasingly rare….. Plus, we can be bag twins. I have both too   I do need  to send the Lido in for a good cleaning tho, it was listed as no issues but arrived with dirt in places. Hoping it can be cleaned off, since the color us so light?


----------



## Juda

ksuromax said:


> is it too greedy of me to want to have both?
> View attachment 5378920


You are not greedy, you have great taste.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Not at all, 2 very different styles. Congratulations on finding both, they are increasingly rare….. Plus, we can be bag twins. I have both too   I do need  to send the Lido in for a good cleaning tho, it was listed as no issues but arrived with dirt in places. Hoping it can be cleaned off, since the color us so light?


mine is also having some dirty marks here and there, but uneven weave and very 3D texture ides most very well 
glad to be twins with you!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> mine is also having some dirty marks here and there, but uneven weave and very 3D texture ides most very well
> glad to be twins with you!


So true, its such an amazing treatment and it hides imperfections. Bag twins


----------



## toujours*chic

ksuromax said:


> is it too greedy of me to want to have both?
> View attachment 5378920


Oh my goodness- I was foraging about in my closet and came upon the one on the left- brand new with tag still on from Saks- I completely forgot I had it. Now I am obsessed and want the one on the right!!


----------



## jbags07

toujours*chic said:


> Oh my goodness- I was foraging about in my closet and came upon the one on the left- brand new with tag still on from Saks- I completely forgot I had it. Now I am obsessed and want the one on the right!!


That must have been a lovely surprise


----------

